# Disposer installation tool



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone try this? A disposer can be installed without it but it looks like it can save you some time on the installation.
https://youtu.be/egyo_8U1pH8


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

For 50 or less, I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

It cool i would buy one but prob no more than 30 though


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

heaan said:


> It cool i would buy one but prob no more than 30 though


 $24.44 from faucet depot


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I've seen similar tools but honestly I just don't understand what is so difficult about installing a garbage disposal by hand.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> I've seen similar tools but honestly I just don't understand what is so difficult about installing a garbage disposal by hand.


Agreed, looks like it would take longer.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Tried it out today. It definitely makes the job quicker and easier. I almost felt guilty and found myself slowing down so I wasn't out of there so fast for what I charge.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Cool looking. Looks Osha approved. Ha


----------



## Plumberdood1 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have same tool. Works great and speeds up the process.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

The video makes it seem simple. BUT once the GD is installed and secure, how does the flange thing release from inside the GD?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cajunhiker said:


> The video makes it seem simple. BUT once the GD is installed and secure, how does the flange thing release from inside the GD?


You just reach inside push it down and remove it.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Really? It might be me but I can do a disposal in about 20 min. And have never needed a jack to hold it up. Seems like a good idea but really not useful for me. Not a difference maker in my production.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I have the same kind of idea for installing under mount sinks. Rigged out of threaded rod and 2x4s. I'm sure I'm not the first to do it but have been using it for years.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plumbbum0203 said:


> Really? It might be me but I can do a disposal in about 20 min. And have never needed a jack to hold it up. Seems like a good idea but really not useful for me. Not a difference maker in my production.


20 mins? Liar. 
Disassemble drain, remove air gap & drain, unscrew old flange, remove clip, open box, pull out new disposer, unscrew plate, install electrical, screw plate back on, putty up flange, flop around trying to hold flange down while installing clip, clamp down screws, lock down disposer, connect gasket and drain, connect air gap hose. 
Ok super plumber.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I do them in like 6 mins. No problem.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Nothing in plumbing takes 20 mins.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I rarely do a disposal install but I have done a few in under 20 min. I've also had a few that took a lot longer. 

Either way though, the length of time wouldn't be reduced by using this tool.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

He must have left the old flange on the sink and the new one had the cord already installed.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

TWO liars on here.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> I rarely do a disposal install but I have done a few in under 20 min. I've also had a few that took a lot longer. Either way though, the length of time wouldn't be reduced by using this tool.


If you use this tool now you'll be done in 10 minutes.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

sierra2000 said:


> 20 mins? Liar.
> Disassemble drain, remove air gap & drain, unscrew old flange, remove clip, open box, pull out new disposer, unscrew plate, install electrical, screw plate back on, putty up flange, flop around trying to hold flange down while installing clip, clamp down screws, lock down disposer, connect gasket and drain, connect air gap hose.
> Ok super plumber.



Ok maybe 30. We don't have the air gap


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was reading this It hit me like a ton of bricks. I did a disposal today and the customer was talking the whole time. I forget the knock out plug.😩😩😩😩 I just called him to tell him not to run the dishwasher until I get back to remove it. I have not done that in twelve years. I'm ready to take the beating guys.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've done that before.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

We don't get to use the knockout. Separate traps. Fun right?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I use the knockout drain always... its there for a purpose..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

No self respecting ILLINOIS plumber uses the knockout unless you had to. Don't you follow the state of Illinois plumbing code RJ? It's a good upsell too.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> No self respecting ILLINOIS plumber uses the knockout unless you had to. Don't you follow the state of Illinois plumbing code RJ? It's a good upsell too.


Why it allowed in other states but not in Country of Illinois?? Dishwasher waste is different here??... its just another bullsh!t code with no bonifide reason..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Just another closed minded boiler guy neglecting to "PROTECT THE HEALTH OF THE NATION"


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Just another closed minded boiler guy neglecting to "PROTECT THE HEALTH OF THE NATION"


This is where ya full of it.. you tell me why its not allowed here but everywhere else... but the way, you wouldn't know how many lives I saved on improper boiler installations done by closed mind plumbers..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Is is most certainly not allowed everywhere else. Cross contamination kills. That mechanical solenoid WILL fail eventually. There wouldn't be codes if it hadn't already struck a life out there. How many guys still install air gaps. As far as I'm concerned a LICENSED plumber should follow the book.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Is is most certainly not allowed everywhere else. Cross contamination kills. That mechanical solenoid WILL fail eventually. There wouldn't be codes if it hadn't already struck a life out there. How many guys still install air gaps. As far as I'm concerned a LICENSED plumber should follow the book.


 Same old bullsh1t here.. dishwasher drain ' properly' connected to waste pipe is not considered cross contamination?? I'm sure you use shark bite fittings..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have never used a sharkbite. Silver solder for life. If it leaks-1/4" tube and a vacuum to solder in a new ball valve LIKE A BOSS!!! Yea same old bull isht. I know. I'm the kind of plumber who loop vents above the flood rim, stack tests everything-tests gas lines with 20psi and Has both the Chicago and illinois code book on my dashboard to show the customer where and why you can't do that.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

But sharkbites are allowed in country of Illinois.. how did that passed??


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Would you rather use a plastic boiler drain or brass? You offer a service as a plumber-2 star 3 star etc. Which would you rather be?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> We don't get to use the knockout. Separate traps. Fun right?



So what's the difference between the knockout and a separate trap? Nothing. Put the hose up to the top of the counter and be done with it.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Disposals breed bacteria because the food sits there in the little crevices-when they turn on they can FORCE backwater into the dishwasher. Virile 
Guys like us will probably be ok-but those with weak immune systems like children and the elderly are the most likely to be affected.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Disposals breed bacteria because the food sits there in the little crevices-when they turn on they can FORCE backwater into the dishwasher. Virile
> Guys like us will probably be ok-but those with weak immune systems like children and the elderly are the most likely to be affected.


Oh fook.. deffy not a pump plumber here... u are so full of it..


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Pump plumbing is for employees. I own my company-Therefore IM A BOSS!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> Pump plumbing is for employees. I own my company-Therefore IM A BOSS!


Typical quote by closed mind person


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I hope you get inspected hahahaha. Ill agree that I am closed minded RJ.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Disposals breed bacteria because the food sits there in the little crevices-when they turn on they can FORCE backwater into the dishwasher. Virile
> Guys like us will probably be ok-but those with weak immune systems like children and the elderly are the most likely to be affected.



I think between the built in check on DW and your loop, I think everyone will be just fine.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

KoleckeINC said:


> I hope you get inspected hahahaha. Ill agree that I am closed minded RJ.


I do get inspected.. open minded ones understand and passed.. closed mind get fired off the jobs.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I saw that tool on TV or somewhere. Only time I could have used one was after a bad dog bite on my right wrist... the snap ring can be a B!tch, either it snaps on right away or it fights ya. No air gap or extra trap needed here. I've installed thousands of them and the only time it takes more than 20 minutes is when the HO/tenant is a chatty Kathy (including writing up the bill). Hard wiring one up is an extra two minutes...

I always recommend deleting it and putting in a continuous waste, but some people insit on having one, and I'll flat out say to the customer "OK, more work for me sooner rather than later when your drain backs up from putting food down it. You're already paying the trash man to do his job, might as well spread your wealth to me too." 

AFA the garbage disposal dishwasher knock out vs. a dishwasher tee goes.... I'd rather see it go to the disposal. Passed many inspections this way.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I have a new nickname for you 
The MOENTROLL!


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

koleckeinc said:


> i have a new nickname for you
> the moentroll!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I can do installs quickly as well. But, I think this tool would come in handy on the heavier 1 hp disposers, which can be a shoulder muscle strain when the rubber gasket won't compress enough to allow all three the flange ears to mate.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> I have a new nickname for you
> The MOENTROLL!


LOL! My last one, especially around hunting season was The Red Yeti.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Mine was "General" Laziness, General Mistake or Private Moment.


----------

